
Could We Spy a Traversable Wormhole in the Milky Way’s Heart? - headalgorithm
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/hidden-passage-could-we-spy-a-traversable-wormhole-in-the-milky-ways-heart/
======
pmdulaney
Why the poetic use of the word "spy" in a scientific article? "Detect" would
be better.

